# Possible Sept. Shot



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Something simple to restart, maybe its too simple, tell me what you think 

Use the average Joes fav. target , a 12 oz can

either 10 shots at 10M trying for most hits

or maybe 10 or 15 shots at 15M same deal.

Measure like they do on ISCOR 

Video could be done over the shoulder, and you could hear the can hit & prob see it move ,, or with the mirror method. 

Mr Neymans card cut is way beyond me , so Im just spit balling . Ive got a 3d printed frame I would send to the winner, and maybe someone else would chip in too

We could do it all Sept. If we did this , could we submit multiple vids, so you could post one a week in, 2.3 or whatever then keep at it and have our best as a final post date towards then end of the month?

Or if this idea is crap thats cool too


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

The Average Joe Shoot lol


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

SteveJ said:


> Something simple to restart, maybe its too simple, tell me what you think
> 
> Use the average Joes fav. target , a 12 oz can
> 
> ...



I'll go in even without the generous offer of a prize, just think it would be fun to watch the vids and seeing how many hits people can score.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

me too, just thinking, which one would you prefer , the 10 at 10 , 10 or 15 at 15 ??

the frame I spoke of is one too small for my hand,, I got it ion a trade , but someone may like it, and even if they didnt ,they could still have as a souvenier


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Not sure, maybe do both 10 at 10 and 15 at 15 as two categories?


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

good idea, I know a lot of people shooting goes down in front of a camera , I know mine does , so Im just trying to get the average Joes like myself going easy like


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Ooooh this sounds like it would be fun

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfboi823 (May 11, 2021)

I'm fixing to have to invest in a camera to show y'all how bad shooting can really be. Looking forward to trying these challenges going forward 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I’d be game. Right now I’m just working off my iPhone camera. Someone told me you could get knockoff (alternative brand) GoPros on the cheap which would be better for there at the catchbox in case I had a flyer I’d rather not have it decimate my phone (even if that is the best thing that could happen to me 😉). Either that or I’ll look into the mirror trick. If anyone has a heads up on a relatively decent GoPro knockoff would you be so kind as to send me the link. 400 bones for a used GoPro makes my wallet have a panic attack right now 😂. Good idea though Steve. Anything like this just to keep the ball rolling and get us out shooting.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Oh, and I think both [email protected] and [email protected] would be good. [email protected] is great for the new shooters but a lot of us [email protected] would be a better challenge. And if you cut the can in under that amount just figure it the same as hitting the goal lol


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

sounds awesome,will have to see about getting some kind of go-pro knockoff,maybe the woman will get me an early Bday present LMAO!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

We really need to do something to keep this thing a float. I’m in. 
I’ll even cut back on power to not cut the can before the tenth shot. 
yell at C5. Right up his alley.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

wolfboi823 said:


> I'm fixing to have to invest in a camera to show y'all how bad shooting can really be. Looking forward to trying these challenges going forward
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


 All Ive used for a while is my Iphone camera , got a 8 dollar adapter to hold it to a cheap tripod, , I film it , load to youtube and thats all I do. The gopros and stuff confuse me


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> Oh, and I think both [email protected] and [email protected] would be good. [email protected] is great for the new shooters but a lot of us [email protected] would be a better challenge. And if you cut the can in under that amount just figure it the same as hitting the goal lol


I m a newb, but Ill do both , 10M maybe just right for some of us seniors


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

SteveJ said:


> I m a newb, but Ill do both , 10M maybe just right for some of us seniors


Yeah whichever. I’m game for sure. I need an excuse to shoot right now.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great idea SteveJ👍


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey this is a neat idea. If you guys are looking for cheap cameras, try local thrift stores. My local shops routinely have older cameras that could work for something like this, definitely better than a potato


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Probably the phone is easiest but there's tons of good quality go pro knock offs out there


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08DVH4GRV/ref=sspa_dk_detail_4?psc=1&pd_rd_i=B08DVH4GRV&pd_rd_w=iR5SG&pf_rd_p=5d846283-ed3e-4512-a744-a30f97c5d738&pd_rd_wg=hMCiq&pf_rd_r=6XA5ZVB92JQ3W40CGBWG&pd_rd_r=112873e9-fe8b-4604-9d38-84306e1888cd&smid=AM1AKWRN957PC&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExN1ZZU0lPS1JDTzdEJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNTA1OTM2VUROUlRMQzNMQjBMJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTAzNDI5MjMyREkxNDVIWkpFWlAmd2lkZ2V0TmFtZT1zcF9kZXRhaWxfdGhlbWF0aWMmYWN0aW9uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

I use an old smart phone as the sacrificial lamb, records fine for what I'm using it for

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I will say at the outset- I will make a concerted effort to get the best score I can with my short draw and the newer frames I am making with optimized fork width etc.. I am excited to see how well I can do with these. I will also commit to trying the challenge with butterfly, and be elated if I get two hits even after changing the rules to take 15 shots from 10 yards. So I am pretty sure I will set the low bar, and then see how high I can reach after that.


----------



## prototypicalDave (Jun 1, 2021)

I'm in. 10 from 10 and 15 from 15 right? This will force me to figure out video and get me outside to shoot. My indoor range tops out at 30ft.


----------



## prototypicalDave (Jun 1, 2021)

oops double post


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

prototypicalDave said:


> I'm in. 10 from 10 and 15 from 15 right? This will force me to figure out video and get me outside to shoot. My indoor range tops out at 30ft.


I was thinking 10 Meters , or 15 meters, since thats what ISCOR and all the standard shoots are. I guess we all just need to be on the same page. I understand Dave , in my garage ,if I open my inside to the breakfast area I can only get 28 feet w/o running into the wall  and my understanding is its just a recorded video,, not a live vid, that in my limited experience takes the fun shoot idea ,, and turns it into a competition


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Im jazzed about this, gives you a reason to shoot certain things, Last nite I started working on the shorter shot but since I was shooting at 28 feet inside I used a 7.5 oz can , and spinners I measured out 15 M outside, where I thought was 15 was actualy 13, 15 is a good distance out there , to me anyway.


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

I have 2 GoPro if anybody wants 1


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

KX4SAM said:


> I have 2 GoPro if anybody wants 1
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I’d love one Sammy but I’m afraid they’re a little out of my price range


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Reed Lukens said:


> Probably the phone is easiest but there's tons of good quality go pro knock offs out there
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08DVH4GRV/ref=sspa_dk_detail_4?psc=1&pd_rd_i=B08DVH4GRV&pd_rd_w=iR5SG&pf_rd_p=5d846283-ed3e-4512-a744-a30f97c5d738&pd_rd_wg=hMCiq&pf_rd_r=6XA5ZVB92JQ3W40CGBWG&pd_rd_r=112873e9-fe8b-4604-9d38-84306e1888cd&smid=AM1AKWRN957PC&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExN1ZZU0lPS1JDTzdEJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNTA1OTM2VUROUlRMQzNMQjBMJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTAzNDI5MjMyREkxNDVIWkpFWlAmd2lkZ2V0TmFtZT1zcF9kZXRhaWxfdGhlbWF0aWMmYWN0aW9uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl


Hey, thanks kindly for the links Reed. Very appreciated.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

yep my indoor "insomnia range" is only 20 feet,so i shoot spinners and the little starbucks cans with BBs [177's]


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

So let’s do it. Do we post em here?


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Ibojoe said:


> So let’s do it. Do we post em here?


 Maybe a mod, or anyone who had experience here ,with the shot of the month shoot , or whatever it was called could give some guidance.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

this is the only 1 Ive tried to start, I had just been shooting a couple months, Its simple,, but my showing the distance was not very good, I was trying to show 30 ft, then the extra distance, I did not have a longer tape then. I will put up a post tomorrow , saying Sept 2021 Slingshot Forum Challenge 10shots at 10M & 15 shots at 15M ,, target 12 oz beverage can. AND we coul post our vids to that post, If this suits you guys, Im not trying to run anything,, Im just trying to get it started  , next month Ill stay quite , this may not be something folk want to do if not cool  the one in the vid here was for USA , a bunch of guys said they wanted to do it, only 2 besides me actually did.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Let’s do it! I’m looking for a crappy second camera as we speak 😂


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> Let’s do it! I’m looking for a crappy second camera as we speak 😂


Cool I’m gonna use my phone but get a better phone holder. And this time make sure my camera is back far enough so I can be seen shooting better


----------



## prototypicalDave (Jun 1, 2021)

Right on. Looking forward to it. Thanks SteveJ


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I say we just run with it using the "don't make it any more complicated than it needs to be" principal. Specify distances, number of shots, and target (can size), make suggestions for filming like showing a tape measure before taking the shots or something like that. State that vids do not need to be production quality but should be good enough to see that rules were met. After that, rely on the collective here to find any (highly unlikely) cheaters and call them out. Oh, the the final final step is- encourage all to have a ton of fun with it!

From there I think the only other critical ingredient is somebody willing to be the judge and declare award winners, along with a plea to the community to respect said judge and remember to keep it all fun and positive.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

I agree, Unless we can find a volunteer to be the judge, the community can be. I only had the idea one day , when thinking about how everyone said there was no shoots like before. I sure as *(%^ dont want to be a judge . I think I can hit a decent number at 10, at 15 is something I will really have to work at,, but I bet I will be a better shot {hopefully} at the end of the month. Ill post that Sept 2021 post tomorrow , unless anyone objects,, then write no more except , for giving congrats to folks on their shooting .


----------



## prototypicalDave (Jun 1, 2021)

Go for it man. I hear you on the 15 meter thing. It's going to be fun


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

my step daughter told me wally world has cheap "go pro" knock offs,so i will be heading there to see,got a 50 foot tape around here somewhere,lol


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Hey all I told Steve I’d throw up a link to the “official” unofficial September soda can competition here so we can find it since he’s busy. So here ya go if you were following this thread. Gonna be fun!! Sept. 2021 Slingshot Shoot


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Sounds fun!

A few years back I ran a can shooting comp. it was called the Chung N Plug.

The rules were:
Drink a beer and shoot the empty out of the air as fas as you can. Time goes from crack to whack.

here is a demo


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Sounds fun!
> 
> A few years back I ran a can shooting comp. it was called the Chung N Plug.
> 
> ...


YEAH , My head would be spinning , hadnt drank for some years. Looks like you still had your wits about you, great vid!!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

SteveJ said:


> YEAH , My head would be spinning , hadnt drank for some years. Looks like you still had your wits about you, great vid!!


I’d be so busy burping I’d drop my ammo. 😂 Thoroughly enjoyed that though!


----------



## prototypicalDave (Jun 1, 2021)

So I tried 15 meters for the first time. It's hilarious how bad I am at that distance. This shoot has already taught me something new.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

prototypicalDave said:


> So I tried 15 meters for the first time. It's hilarious how bad I am at that distance. This shoot has already taught me something new.


I’ve been practicing after not having shot for about a week. It consists of running outside, taking ten quick shots, and then running back inside to sit in front of the fan. We New Mexicans don’t know what to do when the humidity gets over 4% 😂. Camera should be here next week (With a supremely humble thank you to the generosity of @KX4SAM 🙏👊), so I can show off my quarantine gut. I’ve got to get a vid in before GG finds a smaller can!


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> I’ve been practicing after not having shot for about a week. It consists of running outside, taking ten quick shots, and then running back inside to sit in front of the fan. We New Mexicans don’t know what to do when the humidity gets over 4% 😂. Camera should be here next week so I can show off my quarantine gut. I’ve got to get a vid in before GG finds a smaller can!


Humidity is the killer I’ve got out less this summer than ever. I got to get my body used to it again.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

prototypicalDave said:


> So I tried 15 meters for the first time. It's hilarious how bad I am at that distance. This shoot has already taught me something new.


It is different but just ease back from 10 a bit at a time. I’m learning to shoot at 15 as well It’s a gas when you hit good luck we got all month 😀


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

SteveJ said:


> Humidity is the killer I’ve got out less this summer than ever. I got to get my body used to it again.


You’re not kidding. We had an extended monsoon season too which made it that much worse. I would have gone out in the rain like a Rambo flick, but we also have a high lighting strike ratio lol. So screw that!! Reminds me of an older movie called “Powder”. Weird movie.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

SteveJ said:


> It is different but just ease back from 10 a bit at a time. I’m learning to shoot at 15 as well It’s a gas when you hit good luck we got all month 😀


And if you can’t quite get the 15 don’t even worry about it. I’m sure SteveJ would agree this was just a little something to get us going again.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> And if you can’t quite get the 15 don’t even worry about it. I’m sure SteveJ would agree this was just a little something to get us going again.


yesssir! If 10 feels best just do 10, its called september shoot, but it could go to oct. or whatever, eventually going 20 M, just something to shoot for  I was mostly shooting closer stuff maybe 25 feet, but practicing for this has helped me feel better about 10M than I have before. 10 seems easier after practicing at 15 , I really aint fishing much because of the heat so this is really a great outlet. simple pleasures are my fav.


----------



## prototypicalDave (Jun 1, 2021)

Well here goes nothing. This was a test to see what it was like to shoot on camera but I decided to just go ahead and post it.
Please forgive the disaster area that is my basement. There's a reason most houses in NC don't have basements.
Here's my first attempt at 10 from 10. I didn't have a 12 ounce can so I used one of those mini ones. 8oz I think.
I was shooting 3/8 steel through a ttf Mini Taurus set up with a pseudo tapered tube set of 1842->1632.
I managed to get 6 of 10. I hope the video is clear. I'm going to keep on recording these until I can get 10 from 10.
I'll try 15 from 15 over the weekend.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

prototypicalDave said:


> Well here goes nothing. This was a test to see what it was like to shoot on camera but I decided to just go ahead and post it.
> Please forgive the disaster area that is my basement. There's a reason most houses in NC don't have basements.
> Here's my first attempt at 10 from 10. I didn't have a 12 ounce can so I used one of those mini ones. 8oz I think.
> I was shooting 3/8 steel through a ttf Mini Taurus set up with a pseudo tapered tube set of 1842->1632.
> ...


Great shootin man. Video looked good and clear

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## prototypicalDave (Jun 1, 2021)

Thanks! Shooting on camera wasn't as nerve wracking as I thought it might be.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

prototypicalDave said:


> Thanks! Shooting on camera wasn't as nerve wracking as I thought it might be.


good shooting man! You ought to post it to the sept shoot page so folk can find it easier. I just found it myself, are you sitting on a stool? great idea! Dgui used to shoot on a stool


----------



## prototypicalDave (Jun 1, 2021)

Thanks! I totally spaced that there was a thread, I'll put it over there. Yeah, I'm sitting in my office chair. I stand too, I was just lazy that day.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great shooting 👍 your video is excellent


----------

